
Marijuana could be the biggest growth opportunity for struggling beverage-makers - theknight
https://www.businessinsider.com/millennials-are-ditching-beer-for-pot-so-expect-to-see-deals-2019-1
======
ohiovr
How about genetically modified yeast that makes psychoactive substances. Your
bread could bake you!

